# Gute Strecken in und um Regensburg ???



## Realby (17. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

hier scheinen ja anscheinend die Franken eindeutig in der Überzahl zu sein.
Ich versuch trotzdem mein Glück, vielleicht schaut ja der eine oder andere Oberpfälzer auch mal rein!

Wollte nur mal fragen, ob jemand gute MTB-Strecken in der Regensburger Umgebung kennt?

Single Trails oder so... ???

Hab gerade erst angefangen und kenn da leider nicht so gute Strecken  

Danke schonmal im voraus...


----------



## Beelzebub (17. Dezember 2003)

hallo realby,

das stimmt mit den franken in überzahl muss dazu sagen das die oberpfälzer noch nicht lange hier drinnen sind, und bis dahin sozusagen ohne regionalforum waren.

aber nun wieder on-topic:

direkt um regensburg kenn ich selbst nichts besonderes.was ich dir empfehlen kann ist richtung altmühltal (riedenburg,kehlheim)
da waren auch vor kurzem tourenvorschläge in der BIKE.

viel glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achill (24. Dezember 2003)

Hi, 
ich glaube, man kann auch hier in der Umgebung ganz nett biken.
Fahre mit ein zwei drei Jungs leider zu unregelmäßig, aber wenn Du Lust hast - auch im Dreck - dann meld Dich einfach.  
Vielleicht finden wir ja was passendes?


----------



## Kerschi (26. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

Ich wohne in der Nähe von Abensberg und wäre auch gern mit dabei.

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## Jens Pohl (27. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Realby,
...wenn Du gerne auf Waldwegen unterwegs bist , d.h. Forstwege, single Trails, dann ist der Nordosten von Regensburg recht interessant -> Otterbachtal, Ellbogental, Fürstlicher Tierpark...
Recht gute Abfahrten, z.B. vom Silberweiher  ins Ellbogental, bergauf gefahren kann man es sich je nach Kondition an diesen Hängen auch gnadenlos geben...
Einstieg von Regensburg aus z.B. ins Otterbachtal über Hammermühle, vondort aus das ganze Tal hoch bis Forstmühle. Es gibt parallel zum Weg im Tal auch zwei weitere Hochwege -> nettes Panorama, besonders lohnend bei Sonne.
Andere Möglichkeit : von Regensburg aus über Keilberg, Hohe Linie bis Silberweiher (ca.5km), und dann ab ins Tal gestürzt...
Es gibt hier allerdings so viele verschiedene Wege, dass Du das Terrain am besten nach eigenem Geschmack erkundest.

Viel Spass...


----------



## Realby (1. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten!
Wär echt ne gute Idee, mal gemeinsam ein paar Touren zu machen.
Bin zur Zeit noch etwas eingespannt (beruflich), d.h. hab nen großen Trainingsrückstand, aber im Frühjahr/Sommer können wir das gerne machen. Würd sagen, wir schicken dann einfach ein paar PN's per Mail raus. 
Wie alt seid Ihr so???

Ich werd dieses Jahr 25 Jahre!

bis dann auf ein gutes Jahr 2004 mit vielen tollen Bike-Ausflügen!


----------



## Hungerturm (1. Januar 2004)

Servus,

ich glaub behaupten zu können, dass es um Regensburg absolute Traumstrecken zu finden gibt. Von der Feierabendtour mit einer Stunde bis zum Wadelknacker über 6 Stunden gibts hier alles. Höhenmeter wird schon ein wenig schwieriger aber geile Strecken gibts auf jeden Fall. Hab letztes Jahr in den Regensburger Wälder gut 4000 km zurückgelegt und mir ist nie langweilig geworden. Es ist für jeden was dabei! Ich würd auf jeden Fall auch mal gern mitfahren wenns sich was ergiebt. Je nach Lust und Laune sind wir auch mal mehr Leute. Ich versuchs hier hin und wieder übers Last Minute Biking. Einfach anmelden oder ne Mail schreiben. 

Hoffentlich bis bald!!


----------



## TomB (2. Januar 2004)

erstmal hallo an alle Oberpfälzer und Regensburger...

Ich denke hier gibt es zahlreiche aus unserer Umgebung, nur das keiner vom anderen weis. Das Lokalforum ist auch noch nicht so lange Online und war schon länger auch nicht mehr hier.

Komme übrigens aus Nittenau, von wo aus traumhafte Strecken in alle Richtungen führen. Jugenberg, Peilnstein und Stockenfels sollte euch schon ein Begriff sein, da auch viele aus Regensburg, Regenstauf und Schwandorf hier rumeiern.

Ein Paar meiner Strecken sind auch auf hier aufgeführt. 

Also dann, vielleicht treffen wir und ja mal alle. Zur Zeit bin ich jedoch auch beruflich und privat etwas sehr eingespannt, das wird sich aber ab Juli ändern.

Ciao, TomB


----------



## Flugdrachen (5. Januar 2004)

Servus,

also ich muss dem Hungerturm zustimmen. In Regensburg gibt's supergeile Trails. Glaubt man gar nicht, wenn man neu nach Rbg. kommt. Die meiner Meinung nach besten Trails finden sich im Westen von Rbg. Da wo Naab und Donau sich vereinigen beginnt das Paradies für alle Singletrail-Suchenden. 

Dem Realby würd ich raten, er soll sich mal die Wanderkarte von Fritsch organisieren und dann mal in der Gegend um Sinzing suchen. Wirst garantiert fündig.

Ach ja, wär schön, wenn mehr Oberpfälzer das Forum bevölkern würden.

Happy Trails in 2004!


----------



## Hungerturm (6. Januar 2004)

Für alle die mal sehen wollen was so giebt um Regensburg, und die Sonntag nachmitteg Zeit haben hab ich da was. Ich weis, Sauwetter, Winter, Kalt, Nass, usw. Aber ich bleib hartnäckig.

Schaut mal auf den Link:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?postid=1017478#post1017478


----------



## Wast (20. April 2004)

Hi, 
wer Lust und Zeit hat kann ab jetzt Freitags um 13.15 zur BikeSportNews kommen! Dort gibt es ab jetzt eine Freitagsgruppe. Wir fahren immer Touren rund um Regensburg... Ist echt a lustige Angelegenheit, und es kommen normalerweise immer um die 9 Leute! Falls es Rückfragen gibt, könnt Ihr mir auch mailen unter: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achill (22. April 2004)

Hi!
Es gibt ab diesem Samstag, 24.04.04 einen regelmäßigen Biketreff für Einsteiger und Neue-Vor-Ort in Regensburg. Treffpunkt ist der Bikeshop LOVE HURTS in der Sternbergstraße 18f (www. extremertuechtigung.com) um 14.00 Uhr. 
Die Touren finden unter Führung eines netten Mädels statt!


----------



## Feuerlocke (22. April 2004)

He Flo...die touren werden von einer frau geführt? hab garned gewusst, dass du dich einer geschlechtsumwandlung unterzogen hast...endlich passts zum fahrstiel    just jocking!!!! is es die steffi??? oder wer??

On topic: sogar ich als gebürtiger alpenländler (jetzt jab ich mich verraten, s**t  ) muss sagen, dass die Touren rund um regensburg echt geil sind! sofern man die richtigen leute kennt, die die richtigen trails kennen zBsp. stifterfelsen  

Ride on...


----------



## Kalkproduzent (24. April 2004)

servus!
war super heut die tour mit der love-hurts gruppe  . leider haben wir es versäumt auszumachen ob nächste wochenende wieder gefahren wird, weil die gruppe am bismarckplatz ja quasi getrennt wurde (hoffentlich hat birgit (so hieß sie doch?) noch zum love hurts gefunden).
ich hoffe ihr gebt den nächsten termin wieder hier bekannt,
cu all,
andreas


----------



## Wast (26. April 2004)

hi Leute,

Wir ändern den BSN Treff auf 14Uhr, da dann anscheinend mehr Leute Zeit haben!!! Bitte weitersagen! Am Freitag vor dem 1.Mai werden ich die Tour nicht führen können, da wir an Gardasee fahren. Euch trotzdem viel Spaß!
Wast


----------



## jola (26. April 2004)

Hi!

Nachdem ich nun endlich mein Bike fertig habe (sah vergangene Woche noch so aus, hab ich es heute mal in den Wäldern Regensburgs ein wenig eingefahren.





Und ich muss sagen, es gibt hier wirklich gute Strecken. Würde mich auch gerne dieser BikeSportNews-Gruppe anschließen, aber Freitags um 14.00 Uhr bin ich schon fast wieder auf dem Weg in meine "richtige" Heimat (Fränkische Schweiz), da ich in Regensburg nur unter der Woche bin. Aber vielleicht bleib ich ja mal länger und die Einheimischen zeigen uns ihre Lieblingsspots rund um die Donau.


----------



## stroidl (10. Juli 2004)

Hi,
sind die Bike-Termine immer noch aktuell?
Kann jemand ein paar colle Touren posten (Beschreibung, Karte...)?
Bzw. gibt es entsprechende Karten?

Würde mich mit meine Frau Sandy (Canyon-WXC 5) gerne mal anschließen...

Ciao

Stephan (XC 5)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das ö (21. Juli 2004)

Genau! Schreibts mal bitte rein was grad no aktuell is... weil der letzte info-beitrag da oben is vom april. Ich bin übern sommer jetz dann auch wieder mit meim focus in regensburg. Würd liebend gern dort a mal nette strecken fahren, kenn aber keine außer so a bissl in den südlichen wäldern bei regensburg. 
(Ja und sorry Hungerturm, du hast mir scho mal a pm gschickt aber i bin fast die ganze zeit hier in thüringen wegen studieren)

Bis dann hoffe ich


----------



## Scoopa (23. Juli 2004)

Vielleicht könnte man mal ein Last Minute Biking veranschlagen für die Regensburger!?   

Könnte jeder mal mitteilen, wann er denn Zeit hätte?


----------



## stroidl (25. Juli 2004)

Wo findet man denn die Rubrik Last-Minute-Biking?


----------



## Scoopa (26. Juli 2004)

rechts oben auf der Seite. Dort sieht man immer die neuesten fünf Termine.

Hier kann man selbst einen neuen Termin festlegen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgeintragen.php

Und hier sind alle Termine aufgelistet

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgliste.php

Vielleicht bis bald


----------



## Sebastianovitch (4. Januar 2005)

Halihalo,

hab gehört es soll für Regensburg eine extra Landkarte mit den besten trails geben. Wär echt super, wenn jmd darüber bescheid weiß und namen oder isbn zur Verfügung stellen könnte.  

Möge die Saison bald kommen!


----------



## jola (5. Januar 2005)

Kennst du diese Seite schon?

Walhallabiker 

Das sit ein Forum speziell für MTB rund um Regensburg. Dort sind auch einige Touren beschrieben. Schaus dir mal an. 

Von einer speziellen Trail-Landkarte hab ich aber noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Maddin (12. Januar 2005)

Hi Leute,

wenn ich Glück habe, dann bin ich auch bald in Regensburg 
Mal schauen ob mich SiemensVDO will.

Ciao Maddin


----------



## petermcp (19. September 2006)

Hi,
schaut mal unter www.funbiker.de.tf. Dort haben wir jede Menge Touren rund um Regensburg eingestellt. Sind auch Touren- und Reiseberichte mit dabei.
Ciao Tom


----------



## jola (19. September 2006)

petermcp schrieb:


> Hi,
> schaut mal unter www.funbiker.de.tf. Dort haben wir jede Menge Touren rund um Regensburg eingestellt. Sind auch Touren- und Reiseberichte mit dabei.
> Ciao Tom



Nur schade, dass die Downloads bei den Touren nicht funktionieren.


----------



## petermcp (19. September 2006)

Hi,

schau mal unter www.funbiker.de.tf.

Dort findest Du viele Touren rund um Regensburg.

Ciao
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petermcp (19. September 2006)

Gehen bald wieder. Seite bekommt gerade neues Design.


----------



## petermcp (19. September 2006)

jola schrieb:


> Nur schade, dass die Downloads bei den Touren nicht funktionieren.




Touren gehen jetzt wieder. danke für den hinweis !!!


----------



## joe.de.lux (19. September 2006)

Hallo miteinander!

komme auch aus der Gegend und wollte frage ob es auch Tourenvorschläge  im Bereich Schwandorf/ Neunburg (wenn das Jemand kennt ) gibt?


viele grüße joe


----------



## 3cinos (27. September 2006)

Hallo joe,
Touren im Bereich Neunburg gibt es, jede Menge. Die Bandbreite geht von 15km, 200Hm bis 80km 2500Hm und beinhaltet was das MTB-Herz begehrt: Forstweg, Uphill (sanft und power), Downhill, Trail (flow und Technik), Panorama.
Gruß, Peter


----------



## joe.de.lux (29. September 2006)

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort Peter.

Gibt es da wie gesagt irgend ne Seite die Vorschläge bietet? Bin meistens Richtung Stausee unterwegs...wird aber mitlerweile Langweilig.

Grüße,
joe


----------



## EL_Rey (11. Oktober 2006)

wo gibts denn in neunburg downhill ?


----------



## boarderfk (25. Februar 2007)

Grüß Euch!

ich bin 26 Jahre und aus Regensburg. Ich fahr seit ca. 3 Jahren MTB, Touren und leichten/mittleren Freeride - normalerweise gehen meine Touren so über 
2-3 Std. mit 400-600 Höhenmeter. Ich fahr meistens im Westen von Regensburg, also Marienhöhe, Etterzhausen, Pielenhofen usw. 

Also ich suche keine verbissenen downhill biker und auch keine geschwindigkeitsversessene rennradler , sondern ein paar nette Leute für gemeinsame MTB-Touren am Wochenende oder im Sommer nach Feierabend (bei mir nach 18.0018.30).

Würde mich freuen wenn sich einfach ein paar nette Leute melden, die Lust am biken haben und es auch nicht zu verbissen angehen. 

Grüße und ich freu mich auf euer Feedback.


----------



## EL_Rey (26. Februar 2007)

hab einige fotos vom marienthal (Regental, zw. nittenau und regenstauf) bei mir online 

www.el-rey.com

bin selber viel in und um SAD und auch of in R unterwegs, also mehr Touren mitm zaskar und so, der Dhler bleibt da eingepackt ...

Wer hat eigentlich in der Tube in R (bei Sinzing) die Sprünge reingebaut ?

würd mich von leuten aus der gegend über ne message (yahoo, msn, skype etc.) freuen, da lässt sich dann ja was ausmachen


----------



## scxscx (22. August 2007)

des waren wir - 

und wir hoffen dass die obstacles auch so bleiben, denn es gibt "die Unbekannten", die zum Einen auch recht nette Sachen basteln, aber zum anderen nix besseres zu tun haben, als immer wieder einen unserer sprünge zu entschärfen und kaputtzubauen; da wird aus einem schönen hohen double plötzlich ein zugeschüttetes etwas, was sich weder zum springen ncoh zum drüberfahren eignet - ich versteh die leut net... 

ich würd ja gern mal einen treffen und ihn dann fragen, was er sich dabei denkt? warum müssen die einen perfekten sprung anlangen und quasi kaputtmachen? erstens langen wir denen ihr zeug auch nicht an, und zweitens müssens halt dran vorbeifahren, wenn sie sich net springen trauen.

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. August 2007)

illegales mit illegalem bekämpfen ... tragisch


----------



## Waidler85 (24. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen.  Mal wieder Leben  hier reinbringen. Gute Strecken gibt es am Keilberg. Entweder entlang des Kalkwerks und dann hinunter nach Tegernheim. Oder man startet am Fernsehturm Hohe Linie. Von da aus übern Silberweiher Richtung Donaustauf, bzw. nach Tegernheim oder zur Hammermühle. 
Die Hammermühle kann zugleich wieder als Startpunkt genutzt werden. Hier geht es dann durchs Otterbachtal oder durch den Saupark nach Bach an der Donau oder nach Wörth, oder man fährt einfach Kreuz und Quer auf den zahlreichen Forststraßen. Die Steigungen sind mehr oder weniger steil. Gerade im Saupark sollte man aber auf die Begegnung mit Wildschweinen gefasst sein. In dem Bereich gibt es mal mehr, mal weniger Wildschweine. Das gesamte Waldgebiet In diesem Bereich gehört übrigens derer von Thurn und Taxis.


----------



## jens d. (27. November 2019)

Ziemlich ruhig hier im Raum Regensburg, leider.


----------



## BennyTheCat (30. November 2019)

Zwischen Goldberg und Marienhöhe im Regensburger Westen gibts ne Menge Trails, auf denen man von seinem Federweg ganz gut Gebrauch machen kann und hier und da bei Bedarf auch ein wenig Airtime findet. Einfach mal auf den einschlägigen Outdoorportalen kucken, die meisten sind da verzeichnet. Ist aber leider ne ziemliche Schlammschlacht momentan.


----------



## Timbolot (8. März 2020)

wie sieht es denn aktuell auf den Regensburger Trails aus? Muss am Dienstag beruflich nach Ingolstadt und überlege morgen vorab mal in Regensburg vorbeizuschauen. 

Wenn aber nur Matschgerutsche wird, muss es auch nicht zwingend sein


----------



## rhoen-biker (8. März 2020)

Timbolot schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn aktuell auf den Regensburger Trails aus? Muss am Dienstag beruflich nach Ingolstadt und überlege morgen vorab mal in Regensburg vorbeizuschauen.
> 
> Wenn aber nur Matschgerutsche wird, muss es auch nicht zwingend sein


Also letztes Wochenende gings schon erstaunlich gut. Also für diese Jahreszeit halt. Matschlöcher gibt es, habs mir aber schlimmer vorgestellt. Gerade die hellen Wälder, in die auch die Sonne gut durchkommt sind super fahrbar. 

Heute 12 Grad und Sonnenschein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waidler85 (8. März 2020)

Bin heute von Dechbetten nach Prüfening gefahren. Auf den Feldwegen gibt es ein paar Pfützen. Im Wald überhaupt kein Problem mit Matsch.


----------



## regensburger (8. März 2020)

Kein Matsch heute in den Regensburger Wäldern ist jetzt relativ.


----------



## Timbolot (9. März 2020)

Super Danke Leute


----------



## Waidler85 (13. April 2020)

Eine sehr schöne Runde ist hoch auf den Scheuchenberg, hinunter nach Bach an der Donau und wieder zurück nach Sulzbach.


----------



## MarcBike123 (28. April 2020)

Moin zusammen,
habe letztens beim Biken auf der Marienhöhe einen von den Buildern kennengelernt. Wollte mich mal mit denen kurzschließen, um die ganzen Trails zu finden. Leider keine Kontaktdaten ausgetauscht. Er hatte ein grünes UMF Duncan Downhill Bike. 
Kennt den zufällig jemand?
Danke!!
Marc


----------



## regensburger (28. April 2020)

Kenn die Leute zwar nicht aber vielleicht auf Facebook probieren?


----------



## Deleted 534021 (5. Juni 2020)

MarcBike123 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> habe letztens beim Biken auf der Marienhöhe einen von den Buildern kennengelernt. Wollte mich mal mit denen kurzschließen, um die ganzen Trails zu finden. Leider keine Kontaktdaten ausgetauscht. Er hatte ein grünes UMF Duncan Downhill Bike.
> Kennt den zufällig jemand?
> Danke!!
> Marc



Servus, 
benutze mal die App Trailforks, da sind einige Wege eingezeichnet bzw. Auf jeden Fall die besten im Etterzhausener Bereich. Wenn man durch den Wald fährt entdeckt man aber nochmal mindestens genauso viele die nicht eingezeichnet sind!


----------

